# “Growing Young”



## Beezy (Apr 24, 2018)

Pretty good hrt documentary on Amazon Prime. It’s not as grand as the trailer makes it seem, just a good doc with great info.

https://youtu.be/T9LLuYw5qqM

https://www.amazon.com/Growing-Young-Tony-Horton/dp/B079ST541J/ref=nodl_


----------



## snake (Apr 24, 2018)

Yeah,  saw it, some good points from what I can recall. Not much should be too surprising to us here though.


----------



## juuced (Apr 24, 2018)

good find. Thanks for sharing !


----------



## Beezy (Apr 25, 2018)

snake said:


> Yeah,  saw it, some good points from what I can recall. Not much should be too surprising to us here though.



I was surprised by all the benefits of HGH that they mentioned. 
That and how F-ing hot the women were. That’s pretty rare in a documentary.


----------



## stonetag (Apr 25, 2018)

Dr. Life....coincidence or?


----------

